# Carbon's 100Th Post Giveaway!



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Well it's been almost a month for me on the forums, so I thought that with my 100th post should be something a little special. I've learned a lot and have met some very interesting and generous people.
So, without further ado, I present the prize!










As you can see this is the sling, also known as a rock sling, that I will be giving away to one lucky winner. It is braided from polished cotton twine with a leather pouch sealed with bees wax. I made it about 2 months ago for myself, but have not been slinging in a while so I thought I would pass it on.



















All you have to do to enter is press the "Like" button beside this post! Feed my ego and you shall be entered!

***IMPORTANT: You must have 10 posts and have joined the forum at least one week before today. This will prevent anyone form joining just for the sling. ALSO: If you are under 5' 10" or 1.77m tall this sling will be too large for you. It is a long sling designed for throwing tennis balls or large rocks long distances, not for close range practicing.***

Alright! Click the like button and I will enter with a number. One week from today (Friday the 21st) a winner will be chosen. Entering ends at 10 am pacific time (UTC-8). Winner will be chosen some time that afternoon and will be announced in this thread.
Cheers dudes!









1. DukaThe
2. Superman365
3. Jakerock
4. Noobshooter
5. Sofreto
6. PandaMan
7.LVO
8. Mike88206


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in!!!! just started slinging and dont really have a good sling....thanks man


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

As long as you are over 5' 10" it should be ok for ya. But remember, this is NOT for close range target practice. You will need a shorter sling for that.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm about 5'11... thanks for the opportunity, cheers man!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

oh no!!! Contest and WORLD ends on the 21st..


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Can the contest end earlier, just in case the world ends?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I think a week is good.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

why...you wont be able to use it anyways!!! lol


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

thats to you sofreto not carbon!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in, definitely. Looks like a great sling!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i am only five foot eight so im out but im sure someone will enjoy this great oportunity. this is as long as armageddon does not happen


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... put me down for it. Used to be 6'2", but have probably shrunk an inch or so with age.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have made several slings, but never used that pouch design. Thanks -- Tex


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Update: I can't edit it so the list up there is just the first few people. I will just make a list on my computer. Also, VIDEO:


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats a great sling .. Thanks for sharin and yer vid is cool too.

Cheers
AL


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I lost my last slingshot..bummed out..Still have an A+ and a Hathcock target sniper...but lost my ranger...I am bummed...SO, yeah I'm in..A new slingshot would make my day for sure.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck with your contest !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice knot work, dude! Whipping looks as good as any I turned out for certfication. Is it spliced as well?

Paracord sling looks good too. You're gonna make a fine EMT.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks a nice sling - I m in


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Nice knot work, dude! Whipping looks as good as any I turned out for certification. Is it spliced as well?
> 
> Paracord sling looks good too. You're gonna make a fine EMT.


Usually I splice the loop but its just whipped this time. On my smaller slings I splice the loop


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

congratulations on your 'centennial' bro! and thank you for this great opportunity. very generous of you!

count me in plz

cheers, remco


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice sling! Thanks for the opportunity. I couldn't tell for sure on my little net-book but its a pretty good guess that on your video that is maple and alder in the back ground. I see many naturals in your future for some strange reason.

THAT SLING NEEDS TO STAY IN WASHINGTON! FORGET THE CONTEST JUST SEND IT TO ME. (joke)

Good luck everyone, and thanks for the chance Carbon.

Off topic but the name Carbon reminds me of the Joni Mitchell song Woodstock, "we are billion year old carbon".


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

MAV: Honestly I think they are like alders, but I don't know for sure. It is a very stringy wood, lots of long thin fibers, but very strong. Where are you in Washington?


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Im in Looks great


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Cervantes said:


> I lost my last slingshot..bummed out..Still have an A+ and a Hathcock target sniper...but lost my ranger...I am bummed...SO, yeah I'm in..A new slingshot would make my day for sure.


It's not a slingshot... it's a sling.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Totally in! Thanks for doing this


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Heck, that's nice of ya! Congrats on your 100th post! They grow up so fast don't they!?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in, even though I am only 4'5"

LGD


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering, but how long is the sling from the release knot to the centre of the pouch?
I like to use slings around 1 meter in length.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Uhhg, I haven't measured it and I'm at my dads right now so I can't.







I usually do the length of my arm for distance slinging so it is around 1m/ 3ft. BTW guys, you can throw ammo like this cement ammo that I made:









But just know that if you hit something with a rock that size it will break just about anything it hits. I threw one of those into a field once and painted it. It went about 150ft and when it landed it burrowed about 5 inches into the soil. So be careful!!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> I'm in, even though I am only 4'5"
> 
> LGD


umm... You can't be serious right? That would make the sling almost as tall as you


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I'm in, even though I am only 4'5"
> 
> LGD


ive seen garden gnomes in walmart taller than you .







  holy sh1+ ! you are a garden gnome !


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Im in man !! 
Cheers for the chance !!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Carbon said:


> MAV: Honestly I think they are like alders, but I don't know for sure. It is a very stringy wood, lots of long thin fibers, but very strong. Where are you in Washington?


I between Index and Skykomish on Hwy 2.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Dang, too far away again







I need to find some SS buddies nearer to Vancouver/Portland


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Carbon said:


> Dang, too far away again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know man, I have 3-4 here that I shoot with (all ages). The winter sure shut us down, it's snowing right now. No indoor place yet. It is nice when you can shoot in a small group. Sorry, off topic again... Oh well.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Did you braid that yourself?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Carbon. How long did it take to figure out the release point? From the sound of the strings going through the wind, that rock must be smoking. Count me in and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Did you braid that yourself?


Yup! The design comes from a man in Australlia that sent me some slings almost ayuear ago. I used them to death! So before the last one bit the bullet I learned the braids and made a stab at it. It took me a few tries but they look almost identical now, I'm very pleased








Here is another sling I did a while back, is it cool if I show it off?




































tnflipper: I had to learn quickly because my back patio is very small and behind me are several windows. To get it going in the correct direction was about a week, but to hit anything was around 3-4 months. But then I stopped practicing as I said earlier and my accuracy just disappeared. In the video the rocks I threw were not uniform weight which is very important for accuracy. So I just threw them out into the forest. The sling I'm giving away is for launching though, don't expect to get accuracy up close!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the sling your giving away looks like it could throw a couple of pounds of drugs across the mexico/u.s. border with no problem . Hmm . . .







  . . .







. . .


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

haha Imp, do whatever you want with it. Just don't get me involved unless I'm getting a profit


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Any last minute entries??


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Entering ends in ONE HOUR!
The chances are good with so few entries. Enter now! I will announce the winner some time after 10:00am pacific time!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed in Brooklyn!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

***CLOSED***

Picking winners now.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

*AND THE WINNER IS.....*

*NOOBSHOOTER!*

Congrats man, shoot me your details and I'll ship it out today.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

But wait! There's more! The winner of the Super Secret Second Sling Surprise giveaway is 
* curmudgeon!!*

He will be recieving a sling of the same type but made out of Hemp twine! Shoot me your details Crmudgeon and I'll put it in the mail.

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah! Congratulations winners, and thank you Carbon!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

If you guys can get your address to me in around 4 hours then I might be able to get it to you on Christmas!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great job, Carbon, and congrats to the lucky recipients


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats guys! and thanks again for organizing this awesome givaway carbon!

cheers, remco


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners and a special thanks to carbon. Well done all.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

congratulations to the winners!!!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats guys


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet deal! Thanks for the opportunity.

LGD


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys! Thanks carbon for doing this giveaway.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Carbon... Now I can learn something new. I guess its time to watch some YouTube videos.


----------



## RichG (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure how many post I have had one removed because silly me didn't know the rules at first . But still great prize

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I love the look of that pouch. I've seen braided ones before, but not a cupped one like that. Really cool!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

*Do guys know this is a post from 2012?*


----------



## RichG (Oct 6, 2018)

Pmsl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks for the chance.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my rotater wont let me use that type of sling,but it is beautiful work.Good Luck with the contest


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicholson said:


> *Do guys know this is a post from 2012?*


I do now,LMAO!!!!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

AHAHAHA!!! Who revived this thing?! I didn't even check the date. I was getting all excited at my chances...


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

So you’re saying I don’t have a chance?


----------

